
Year of the OpenBSD desktop - mulander
https://blog.tintagel.pl/2016/04/22/year-of-the-openbsd-desktop.html
======
alrs
Based on Thinkpad compatibility, it's a stronger desktop OS than FreeBSD. I'm
rooting for them.

~~~
Saad_M
I too would like to see OpenBSD succeed on the desktop, but according to this
blog post they some serious performance issues that need resolving first:
[http://www.tedunangst.com/flak/post/firefox-vs-
rthreads](http://www.tedunangst.com/flak/post/firefox-vs-rthreads)

~~~
mulander
That's pretty much ongoing work. Mostly affecting Firefox in the browser
front. Try -current with Chromium I don't feel a difference compared to
GNU/Linux.

